# Eco Complete?



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm using Eco-Complete for my planted portion of the tank and was wandering how complete it really is. I just have a few questions about using it. Is it ok to use a layer if inert gravel under it so I don't have to use as much of the Eco? Also, do I need to use a root tab under it, and if so would that go under or over the Inert gavel if I can use that? I tried finding info on this but the newest thread I could find was from 2006.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Go with dirt under the eco for extra macro nutrients. Eco I don't think have those.
Or you can dose ferts if you don't want to go with dirt.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Go with dirt under the eco for extra macro nutrients. Eco I don't think have those.
> Or you can dose ferts if you don't want to go with dirt.


Thank you for the response. I have ferts on the way also some root tabs just in case. So should I use the tabs under the ECO?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

yes, tabs under the eco. From what I remember, eco does break down over time to a finer grit. I've used their more inert carab sea substrate with dirt under it.


----------

